# http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/21172



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

*Vac u Form Body I made*

I've posted a new picture of a drag car body I've had for awhile. It's a vac u form body. I painted it white, used cheap decals from Hobby Lobby. 
Right now it has a G3 chassis under it. But a lot of different chassis will fit. 
Runs pretty good for a stock G3. 
I hope the link works. If not, maybe someone can help me get it right. I'd like to be able to post it direct with the post so everyone wouldn't have to go look for it.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/21172 

--fordcowboy


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

:wave: SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Very cool!!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow Cowboy!

That rail is awesome! Hows she go?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

How fast does your baby go???? :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*That's a*

BIG'un fcb... nice work, and excellent decal work too. nd


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

FCB,

Looking good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Sweet ride you need to resinate it..

Dave


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Right now it runs pretty good. But all it has is silicone sponge tires. I have all the stuff to make a good chassis for it, but I want to run the chassis thru some test first. I have thought about make some resin bodies, but the vac u form bodies would sell better.
Thanks,
fordcowboy


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Nice car FC! :thumbsup:


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

That thing is cool. Got me pretty jealous.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

I think all you do is click "copy to clipboard" (under the picture in you album) then open a thread window and right-click paste the link. Should be pickture if I did it right... :freak: 

BTW, great looking dragster... :thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*can almost here it runnin*

Thats a sweeeet rail there cowboy. Love the draggers. Those things inpress me at how fast the can run. :thumbsup: 
Postin pics is easy. If you want a small one. At the end of the message it says manage pics. Click on manage,browse, add the pic from your disk or cam.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I don't see a "copy to clipboard" option from my point of view. I tried something else & didn't work. I'll fool with it later.
Thanks for putting it up for me though.

The decals are some I found at Hobby Lobby for the pinewood derby cars. Just rub them on & clear coat them.
If anyone is interested in one of the vac u form bodies let me know. They're pretty easy to fit them to almost any chassis you want to use. I'm going to make some resin ones when I get some time. 
Thanks for the comments.
Later,
fcb


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey FC, Look under your picture for this line:
Additional Info
UBBCode: 
click once (this should Highlight it), right-click on it, select copy. Then open a thread window and right-click again this time select paste. Then VIOLA.... Full picture in post... 

Be careful now, you will become a computer GURU if you aren't. 

Jeff


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice one cowboy.....Vrooooooooooooooooooooom heck yah!

Bob...zilla!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I'm practicing. When I right click to post on a new thread I don't get a paste option. If I try to use the paste icon above the new message pane, it tells me I need to change my Mozilla Config.
I'm so confused. You all make it look easy. Maybe it's because I'm still on '98 & not XP???


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

fordcowboy said:


> I'm practicing. When I right click to post on a new thread I don't get a paste option. If I try to use the paste icon above the new message pane, it tells me I need to change my Mozilla Config.
> I'm so confused. You all make it look easy. Maybe it's because I'm still on '98 & not XP???


FordCowboy, Nope you just got ahead of yourself.... patience is a virtue, the right click is when you want to copy the link where the picture is. Then you will need to get back into what ever thread you want to post it in, open that thread like you would if you are going to post, then right click and paste the link. I did learn that the "copy to clipboard" button only shows up when using Internet Explorer. Keep practicing, so far I am liking what I am seeing... :thumbsup: 

Jeff


----------

